# wuhu brand steam



## uksteamer (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi All,
I am new to site - I am from the UK and mainly interested in traction engines.
I am currently looking for advice / feedback from ppl who may have had dealings with the WUHU model steam locomotive maufacturer in CHINA.
I am in talks with them about producing a British traction engine in 1" scale.
Can anybody advise if they do quality work that will be suited to the USA and UK marketplace?
Are they going to take my money and run?!!
Has anybody ever developed a prototype engine with them in the past?
any and all help greatly appreciated.
Rgds
UKsteamer


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Are they going to take my money and run?!! 
It seems very doubtful that they would take your money and run. (But avoid working through Alibaba.com - they just confessed to all kinds of chicanery.) And who would mind working with a marketing lady called Flower Hu?

Their direct website (company www bowande dot cn ) has the UK 4MT 2-6-4T live steamer on it. I would find the guys who imported that and talk to them. I believe someone is talking to them about a live steam version of their QJ 2-10-2 as well?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By uksteamer on 02 Apr 2011 12:06 AM 
Hi All,
I am new to site - I am from the UK and mainly interested in traction engines.
I am currently looking for advice / feedback from ppl who may have had dealings with the WUHU model steam locomotive maufacturer in CHINA.
I am in talks with them about producing a British traction engine in 1" scale.
Can anybody advise if they do quality work that will be suited to the USA and UK marketplace?
Are they going to take my money and run?!!
Has anybody ever developed a prototype engine with them in the past?
any and all help greatly appreciated.
Rgds
UKsteamer
Sir - with the greatest of respect, you seem to be ignoring those who have gone before you doing the same thing. You would be well-advised to make urgent contact with The Gauge 1 Model Railway Company

[email protected]

And talk to Trevor before you do another thing.

There is one sure way of making a small fortune building model trains.

First, start off with a large fortune.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund
G1MRA #3641


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in talks with them about producing a British traction engine in 1" scale. 
I'm not sure why you are asking us train guys about a 1" scale traction engine, other than it is a steam device! 

I assume you are familiar with the Accucraft/Maxitrack partnership? [ www.accucraftrideon.com ] They already make a Burrell, a Fowler and a Case engine in 1" scale for the UK market. Is there room for more or has the demand been satisfied?


----------

